# Recognised Spanish exam



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

I'm wanting to take an exam in Spanish language for foreigners, I've looked at EOI in my zone which is Denia presently and all I see if Valenciano, can any one recommend anywhere.
I've looked also in Elche as we are moving that way soon and again only in Valenciano.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

If you want an internationally recognized Spanish exam, you can take the "DELE" offered by the Cervantes Institute. I took the _DELE Superior_ (C2 level) two years ago and it wasn't that bad. I didn't do any preparation other than completing many of the past versions of the test they have published on their page. 

The DELE might be a better bet if you're looking for recognition of your Spanish level outside of Spain. It's also accepted (at least up here) if you're looking to take any _oposicion_ to be a teacher in the public system.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> If you want an internationally recognized Spanish exam, you can take the "DELE" offered by the Cervantes Institute. I took the _DELE Superior_ (C2 level) two years ago and it wasn't that bad. I didn't do any preparation other than completing many of the past versions of the test they have published on their page.
> 
> The DELE might be a better bet if you're looking for recognition of your Spanish level outside of Spain. It's also accepted (at least up here) if you're looking to take any _oposicion_ to be a teacher in the public system.


I'm sure they do the DELE in Denia - they certainly used to, because I was thinking of doing it myself a few years ago (when I had time to actually study)


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi thanks I'll see if I can find the school which does it in Denia


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

agua642 said:


> Hi thanks I'll see if I can find the school which does it in Denia


easy peasy 


DELE Preparation Exams Spanish Courses in Denia - Spain - SpanishinDenia.com


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Thanks ! Your a star


----------

